# visual c++ tut



## romeo_8693 (Jul 11, 2006)

guys,can any one tell me nice links for visual c++ tuts wherein i can get step by step process of creating a gui along with decent examples....it will be a gr8 help!!!


----------



## gaurav21r (Jul 12, 2006)

are u already familiar with C++ and want to learn VC++ or u gonna start from scratch???


----------



## mukul (Jul 12, 2006)

u should follow some buk rather than some ebook....or net tutorial....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 12, 2006)

well try "Ivor Horton's Beginning Visual C++ 2005" from Wrox Press , it teaches you everything from scratch including C++ .


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jul 12, 2006)

i know c++!!!!
@zee-is that a ebuk?secondly it teaches the normal method or using MFC's?


----------



## cyrux (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there some book for vc++ for those who know c++


----------



## rohan (Jul 12, 2006)

Ivor Horton's book on Visual C++ focuses on MFC's mostly, but that's not a good place to begin. And btw, this should be in the 'Request for tutorials here' thread.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 12, 2006)

well yeah but i don't know any book that teaches u programming with Win32 API in C++ (All Teach using C ) .


----------



## rohan (Jul 12, 2006)

How does it matter??? Win32 API is complete C. MFCs are an attempt of making C++... Obviously you sometimes have problems with the examples, when they don't use (HWND) (HBRUSH) (HBITMAP) and all that for datatype conversion.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah so for learning Win32 API you would have to learn C all the way and forget C++ .


----------



## rjvcoder (Jul 15, 2006)

mail me to rjvcoder@yahoo.co.in if u want the tutorials of   c,c++


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jul 16, 2006)

ok.thanks for the info.and sorry abt the post!!!well then i dont want to buy a buk.if any of u guys have come across a online tut,thts wat i want!!!i tried googlin but majority of them were advanced level...no beginner step by step...


----------



## bsatheeshkumar (Jul 17, 2006)

go to www.intelligentedu.com, u will have lot of books on visual c++ to download.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks


----------

